# Looking for hiking partner(s) in New England



## hiker (May 27, 2008)

Hi there, 

I am a new member of this forum. I am 49, enjoy outdoors and have recently relocated to Boston from Idaho, where I spent some time hiking and scrambling Idaho's mountains. I would be interested to continue similar activities in New England. I am looking for an opportunity to join people, who are actively involved into hiking New Hampshire's 4,000-Footers (or other mountains), as a hiking partner.

A few words about my experience. I’ve done a number of strenuous day hikes in Idaho (up to 20 miles with elevation gain to 5000+ft) including Mt. Borah in the Lost River Range, Thompson and McGown Peaks in Sawtooth Mountains, Hyndman Peak in Pioneers (you can check them all on http://www.summitpost.org) in addition to hiking a number of smaller mountains. I also did several backpacking trips to remote mountain areas of Idaho in Sawtooth  Mountains and Frank Church Wilderness.

In winter, I enjoy alpine skiing (my level here is probably advanced intermediate) and I am certainly looking forward to a ski season in the East. I would also like to start winter ascends of the mountains if possible. 

I plan my first trip this coming weekend (Franconia Ridge???) and would appreciate receiving any suggestion on starting my peakbagging activities in New England.

Thanks a lot in advance.

Oleg


----------



## MichaelJ (May 28, 2008)

The first place to start is to get a copy of the AMC's White Mountain Guide. That book of trail descriptions and maps is pretty much the bible to hiking the 4K's (and much, much more) of New Hampshire.

Franconia Ridge is a hefty starting hike, shouldn't be a problem given your experience, but condition-wise there's still snow at the higher elevations, and it's soft, rotten, and makes for postholing discomfort. It's certainly do-able, but might be unpleasant and may even require traction devices in some spots, especially in the morning. Personally I'd give it a week or two more before heading up there.

A great first journey that I'd recommend is the Osceolas from Tripoli Road. They're an easy hike but with enough mileage and elevation to be respectable and feel like a good workout, a good example of the types of terrain in the Whites, a glorious open ledge summit, and the fun of getting up and down the little chimney between the peaks.

For greater mileage and elevation, I've heard that the Bondcliff Trail is free of snow, so head up to Bondcliff (via Wilderness Trail). Optionally tack on Bond or even West Bond, though that trip starts to really add up (23 miles, 4500')


----------



## hiker (May 28, 2008)

Thanks Michael,

These are very good suggestions for the first hike in New England. And I have already got the book last weekend! I will talk to you later.

Have a great day and the weekend,
Oleg


----------



## Mike P. (May 29, 2008)

If looking for a partner, I'd try looking for a group instead.  Now I prefer small groups of 1-4 people, in fact I do about 1/2 of my hiking solo.  

I have from time to time organized group hikes with as many as 17 people.  That said, while I have hiked with Michael J. & Dave M. from this bbs & a couple of others, & hopefully will again, out of those large groups, I hike more often with one guy out of the 17 most often & another friend he introduced me to.  He & another guy were part of the first group of 7 or 8 I organized (organized is too strong a word)  several years ago.

As I understand it, AMC Chapter hikes are great places to hike with people & you often will find yourself matched up with a smaller subset of the group that hikes about your speed or has similar interest.    There is also a Pioneer Valley (Springfield MA area) group & local health clubs & some hospitals with wellness plan sill sponser hikes.  EMS used to do these also, unsure if any stores do so now.


----------



## hiker (May 31, 2008)

Thanks Mike,

I have found some people to hike with. Hikig with a group would be just fine for me to start. I might follow your route later. In fact, I did a few solo hikes in Idaho, but similarly to you would prefer a couple of partners. Thanks again

Oleg


----------



## ILevit1997 (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi Oleg,

Last weekend  I tried to hike to Mt. Washington. Unfortunately  without crampoons I couldnot go high enough. If you interested in the hiking this weekend ( or over two weeks) we could hike together. I am , 53, just  first day member. My experience is the hiking in New England, and Mt. Shasta

Thanks,
Igor 

I am a new member of this forum. I am 49, enjoy outdoors and have recently relocated to Boston from Idaho, where I spent some time hiking and scrambling Idaho's mountains. I would be interested to continue similar activities in New England. I am looking for an opportunity to join people, who are actively involved into hiking New Hampshire's 4,000-Footers (or other mountains), as a hiking partner.

A few words about my experience. I’ve done a number of strenuous day hikes in Idaho (up to 20 miles with elevation gain to 5000+ft) including Mt. Borah in the Lost River Range, Thompson and McGown Peaks in Sawtooth Mountains, Hyndman Peak in Pioneers (you can check them all on http://www.summitpost.org) in addition to hiking a number of smaller mountains. I also did several backpacking trips to remote mountain areas of Idaho in Sawtooth  Mountains and Frank Church Wilderness.

In winter, I enjoy alpine skiing (my level here is probably advanced intermediate) and I am certainly looking forward to a ski season in the East. I would also like to start winter ascends of the mountains if possible. 

I plan my first trip this coming weekend (Franconia Ridge???) and would appreciate receiving any suggestion on starting my peakbagging activities in New England.

Thanks a lot in advance.

Oleg[/QUOTE]


----------



## hiker (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi Igor,

Thank you for the offer. It is good that finally somebody from this site replied with specific suggestion.

Unfortunately, both weekends are booked for me (work and trip to Idaho). I am also recovering from the knee injury occurred during Bonds hike at the end of May. Due to this fact, I missed the entire summer hiking season. My knee is finally starting to show improvement and I expect to be back on trails in foreseeable future. I also hope to start skiing in a couple of months. Are you a skier? That would be something we could do during the winter. In any case, I would be interested to stay in touch with you. What is your location? Contact me directly at ovbougri@yahoo.com.

Thanks,
Oleg


----------

